# UGA pleads with fans to not trash campus



## Jody Hawk (Sep 17, 2009)

Workers picked up 70 tons of trash after home opener. UGA demands changes in behavior. 

http://www.ajc.com/sports/uga/uga-tailgaters-warned-to-140564.html


----------



## huntindawg (Sep 17, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Workers picked up 70 tons of trash after home opener. UGA demands changes in behavior.
> 
> http://www.ajc.com/sports/uga/uga-tailgaters-warned-to-140564.html



Is this  because you're not sure why you put this in the sports forum?? Cause I'm not either...


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 17, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


>



Good grief Dawg fans!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 17, 2009)

huntindawg said:


> Is this  because you're not sure why you put this in the sports forum?? Cause I'm not either...



Well let's see ...... UGA, fans, tailgating, football game ........ Where else would I put it, outdoor cafe?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 17, 2009)

I love my DAWGS and like to have fun at the games, but there is no sense in that mess.............. IF folks don't change their ways, there will be a change it how gameday tailgating is handled and most aren't gonna like it....


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 17, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> I love my DAWGS and like to have fun at the games, but there is no sense in that mess.............. IF folks don't change their ways, there will be a change it how gameday tailgating is handled and most aren't gonna like it....



I agree 100%. No excuse for trashing the grounds like that.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 17, 2009)

looks just like the trailer parks most of their white trash fans live in....


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 17, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> looks just like the trailer parks most of their white trash fans live in....



Ouch...That will leave a mark..


----------



## Buck (Sep 17, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> looks just like the trailer parks most of their white trash fans live in....


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 17, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> looks just like the trailer parks most of their white trash fans live in....



No you didn't?


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 17, 2009)

No way thats 70 tons of garbage. Still no excuse clean up after yourself Dawg fans. I been to UGA games and never seen anything like this.


----------



## tim1225agr (Sep 17, 2009)

This is my biggest issue with people that tailgate on North Campus.  That's why I don't go up there.  Our tailgate is as clean or cleaner when we leave.  I will not hesitate to tell people to clean up after themselves. This really chaps me.


----------



## kevina (Sep 17, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> looks just like the trailer parks most of their white trash fans live in....



Nothing more than a bunch of dang YARDDAWGS I tell you.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 17, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> I love my DAWGS and like to have fun at the games, but there is no sense in that mess.............. IF folks don't change their ways, there will be a change it how gameday tailgating is handled and most aren't gonna like it....



I agree 100% it is sad, but I doubt there is any difference than at any other college,    something really needs to be done!

Thanks for bringing this up to the dawg nation Jody!


----------



## Fletch_W (Sep 17, 2009)

If that picture is real, that's the worst I've ever seen it, and I've lived here for 10 years. 

But... it was a night game. People had all day to eat and drink and be merry, and have their judgement thoroughly impaired. That's what happens when 18-24 year olds don't have their parents standing over them. What can you do?


----------



## nickel back (Sep 17, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> looks just like the trailer parks most of their white trash fans live in....



ouch,man that one hurt........

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 17, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> No way thats 70 tons of garbage. Still no excuse clean up after yourself Dawg fans. I been to UGA games and never seen anything like this.



Uhm...that's just one tailgating area.  There are many many more.


----------



## huntindawg (Sep 17, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Well let's see ...... UGA, fans, tailgating, football game ........ Where else would I put it, outdoor cafe?





irishleprechaun said:


> looks just like the trailer parks most of their white trash fans live in....



I was questioning why you put it here because it's not gonna result in anyway in sports talk...it's gonna result in stupid comments like the one above.  Every school has problems with trash on game day.  When you get 120,00 people in a small area and they don't have enough trash cans, their trash will go in bags.  Add in the fact that Athens 'residents' will come through and open the trash bags and dig through the trash cans for aluminum and this is the result.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 17, 2009)

it does make the UGA fans look pretty bad.....


----------



## huntindawg (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh and I'm not making excuses for these jokers...I agree, my tailgating area is cleaner when we leave.  I just think this was particularly bad because if you'll notice, there's only 2 trash cans in the whole picture. That's just dumb planning on UGA's part.  Ummm, I'll think I'll blame Michael Adams.


----------



## kevina (Sep 17, 2009)

I zoomed in real tight and look what I found in the back part of the picture

No wonder he threw 3 interceptions on Sunday.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 17, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> No way thats 70 tons of garbage.



That wasn't the only spot.


----------



## Fletch_W (Sep 17, 2009)

Some perspective:

from the ajc link



> "What happened last week is typical," said George Stafford, UGA's associate vice president for auxiliary and administrative services. "It takes 200 to 300 people on Sunday morning to pick up and bag up all the trash, throw it on a truck and haul it out to the landfill. A typical day game produces 35 to 40 tons of trash. A night SEC game like this we have 70 or more tons."


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 17, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> looks just like the trailer parks most of their white trash fans live in....



Mmmmm you haven't been up to Carolina lately huh? Georgia must not be to bad......your here huh??


----------



## kevina (Sep 17, 2009)

nickel back said:


> it does make the UGA fans look pretty bad.....



My opinion has not changed about them


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 17, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> looks just like the trailer parks most of their white trash fans live in....



Didn't realize we were discussing the Gators


----------



## huntindawg (Sep 17, 2009)

Well if this constitutes sportstalk, then where's Madsnooker??  Here's a gem from an article written about their match up last week about what the people in Columbus were preparing for....

_Ohio State hopes so and says it has learned its lesson from big matchups such as the Texas game in 2005, in which cleanup crews found several soiled shorts and a few coolers filled with poop._


http://www.dispatch.com/live/conten...+for+buses,+parking+garages,+portable+toilets


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 17, 2009)

That does look awful.

That said we tailgate on North campus and we take trash bags and clean up after ourselves. I wish everyone did.

I agree there are not enough trash cans. The ones around us are full two hours into every tailgate.

On the other hand, like was stated above, it was a night game and with 100,000 drunk folks hanging out ALL day you are going to have a mess.

I will also second the comment about locals tearing up the tailgates during the game. If you  stuff is not locked down tight it will be broken/stolen/strewn about. We have to start breaking down a good hour before kickoff to get everything back to the trucks and secured.


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 17, 2009)

Reminds me of a joke I heard once.

Did you hear about the tornado that hit the UGA campus?

Did $750,000 worth of improvements.


----------



## kevina (Sep 17, 2009)

huntindawg said:


> Well if this constitutes sportstalk, then where's Madsnooker??  Here's a gem from an article written about their match up last week about what the people in Columbus were preparing for....
> 
> _Ohio State hopes so and says it has learned its lesson from big matchups such as the Texas game in 2005, in which cleanup crews found several soiled shorts and a few coolers filled with poop._
> 
> ...


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 17, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> That wasn't the only spot.



It is the same spot you can see the law library in the background. Its just taken from the other end.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 17, 2009)

There is no excuse for it.. period.. Just a bunch of people that have developed the attitude that somebody will take care of it for them.  Most of the areas that I have tailgated in over the years will not tolerate that in any way.  It is cleaner than when you got there most of the time.  I do however doubt that any other campus in the nation that has and allows students to tailgate in these type areas,  doesn't face the same problems.  Sooner or later these kids have to accept resposability for their actions... even if it means drastic fines, jail, or stopping tailgating.  I would hate to see that happen, because it is one of the best things about going to a CFG!  Dawg I remain.. but rest assured.. I can and do pick up my dang trash and often some one elses.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 17, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> It is the same spot you can see the law library in the background. Its just taken from the other end.



What I'm saying is I'm sure there was more trash than the pictures showed. No way is that 70 tons of trash in the pictures.


----------



## riprap (Sep 17, 2009)

It looks like that at the Alabama and Ga Tech campus when it is cleaned up.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 17, 2009)

Consider yourself lucky, I wish we had a campus stadium to tailgate at.

UGA..and the rest for that matter should be thankful for what they have.

At UM for home games you are not allowed to tailgate any sooner than 4 hours before game time...for instance for tonight's game the fans can't even start tailgating before around 4pm.  That SUX!!!

I'm sure their were uga fans that were tailgating waaaaay outside of 4 hours before the sc game.


----------



## huntindawg (Sep 17, 2009)

Well yeah, of course that isn't 70 tons of trash..you're trying to make this into some great thing but it's not really...70 tons of trash is only 140,000 lbs.  Take 120,000 people and that's only a little over a pound per person...Now, consider the weight of an empty beer bottle and you'll see how quickly it can add up.  I know it's probably hard for you Tech fans to believe that that many people show up for a game, but you're more than welcome to come up and see how much fun tailgating can be when you're not in downtown Atlanta.  In fact, I'll even buy you a beer and maybe we can make it 71 tons of trash.


----------



## huntindawg (Sep 17, 2009)

And again, I'm in no way advocating what has taken place in those pictures...that area is now known to be the student tailgating spot and while I only graduated about 5 years ago, I'd love to get my hands on some of the idiots doing this...


----------



## nickel back (Sep 17, 2009)

kevina said:


> My opinion has not changed about them



them=me also,just saying.....


GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Fletch_W (Sep 17, 2009)

A contributing factor is that North Campus has almost 0 accessibility for cars. Other tailgating spots around town, where you are literally "tailgating" are generally cleaned up very well. 

But when "cleaning up" means hiking 100 pounds of trash for 2 miles to your car, it's easier for an otherwise responsibile person, under the influence of alcohol, to say "Sc@#$ it, someone else is going to clean this place up anyway". Even if you coordinated for someone to go pick up the car and then park it next to campus for load-up, they'll be sorely mistaken when they realize that you can't park 700 cars in 1 block of broad street for load-out. Load in, sure, because people start setting up much further in advance, but after the game, everyone is trying to leave at once.

It's not an excuse, it's a reason.  

One idea: Have some facilities crews emptying trash bins throughout the day. It's not going to stop the problem completely, but it will make the problem less severe. But from a facilities perspective, "Why mess with all that when there's 100,000 people when we can just take it all out in the morning without anyone in our way?" So what you have is a trashed campus that gets cleaned up the next day. 

Big deal. Who cares. Waaaa  Waaa Waaaaa. So we've got one of the largest football tailgating traditions and it's getting largest. Tailgating means trash. Anywhere you have 100,000 people drinking beer on 10 acres, there is going to be trash. 

At least when UGA cleans up the next day, we've got a nice beautiful campus back to normal. Unlike Georgia Tech. You can't clean up Ghetto. 

Unlike Columbia. You can't clean up ugly. 

Unlike Tuscaloosa. You can't clean up Redneck. 

I could go on and on. 

Anyone been to Jacksonville lately, and witnessed the difference between the UGA lots and the UF lots after tha game? lol


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 17, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> There is no excuse for it.. period.. Just a bunch of people that have developed the attitude that somebody will take care of it for them.  Most of the areas that I have tailgated in over the years will not tolerate that in any way.  It is cleaner than when you got there most of the time.  I do however doubt that any other campus in the nation that has and allows students to tailgate in these type areas,  doesn't face the same problems.  Sooner or later these kids have to accept resposability for their actions... even if it means drastic fines, jail, or stopping tailgating.  I would hate to see that happen, because it is one of the best things about going to a CFG!  Dawg I remain.. but rest assured.. I can and do pick up my dang trash and often some one elses.



+1. No excuse for it.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 17, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> There is no excuse for it.. period.. Just a bunch of people that have developed the attitude that somebody will take care of it for them.  Most of the areas that I have tailgated in over the years will not tolerate that in any way.  It is cleaner than when you got there most of the time.  I do however doubt that any other campus in the nation that has and allows students to tailgate in these type areas,  doesn't face the same problems.  Sooner or later these kids have to accept resposability for their actions... even if it means drastic fines, jail, or stopping tailgating.  I would hate to see that happen, because it is one of the best things about going to a CFG!  Dawg I remain.. but rest assured.. I can and do pick up my dang trash and often some one elses.



Amen !!!!!! Like when I'm hunting on one of my favorite WMA's, I always tell myself that I'm gonna leave it cleaner than I found it. BTW, that property is owned by UGA too.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 17, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> (But when "cleaning up" means hiking 100 pounds of trash for 2 miles to your car, it's easier for an otherwise responsibile person, under the influence of alcohol, to say "Sc@#$ it, someone else is going to clean this place up anyway" )
> They hiked the stuff in full of what they ate or used, so it should be half as light to hike back out! I call that lazy or typical spoiled drunks you run into in Athens around that nasty campus!


----------



## Todd E (Sep 17, 2009)

Someone needs to learn:

1) Respect

2) Control

Cranked up drunkards will never learn either. It will not stop until someone steps in and lays the law down. Then, there will be more  than you could ever imagine.

I have had to try to navigate through Athens after football games and at 2am to try to get to broken poles. Filth everywhere, folks vomiting in the streets, fights in the street. To me, those pix paint a vivid picture as to what the place really is..........................


----------



## chadair (Sep 17, 2009)

"It takes 200 to 300 people on Sunday morning to pick up and bag up all the trash, throw it on a truck and haul it out to the landfill. "



Y not just bring in the UT players on sunday to clean up, they r dressed for the ocassion


----------



## Buck (Sep 17, 2009)

chadair said:


> "It takes 200 to 300 people on Sunday morning to pick up and bag up all the trash, throw it on a truck and haul it out to the landfill. "
> 
> 
> 
> Y not just bring in the UT players on sunday to clean up, they r dressed for the ocassion



Ouch... another one that'll leave a mark...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 17, 2009)

Aint no way I would tailgate with people that made that kind of mess.  I don't tailgate as much as I used to but there are usually 30 in the group I hang with and we work hard to keep our area clean.  It's really not a big secret to it.  Its called "Throwing trash in the trash can".  How hard can that be?  Really?  

I usually get pretty wasted at the tailgate. But i still pick up the trash.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 17, 2009)

Instructions for UGA TailGaters For Home Games: Pretty simple, carry a few trash bags in with you ,put your trash in bag! Carry bag back out to car or truck load in trunk or back of truck and take your trash with you. Additional instructions should have been taught by age 6.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 17, 2009)

Now we all know why it's called UGAG !!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 17, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> Instructions for UGA TailGaters For Home Games: Pretty simple, carry a few trash bags in with you ,put your trash in bag! Carry bag back out to car or truck load in trunk or back of truck and take your trash with you. Additional instructions should have been taught by age 6.




Instructions for bamers.. Trashbags are usually black or white and plastic.... they are generally basically the same things that you use to pack for vacation or while doing your laundry!


----------



## centerc (Sep 17, 2009)

At least it gives 200-300 people jobs each week. Lakewood Amp is the best place ive been for clean up during the concert the Locals will come around and take the cans and leave the rest in bags neatly.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 17, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> Instructions for bamers.. Trashbags are usually black or white and plastic.... they are generally basically the same things that you use to pack for vacation or while doing your laundry!


 It is Bammers to you!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 17, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> It is Bammers to you!



thought you might like that!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 17, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> Mmmmm you haven't been up to Carolina lately huh? Georgia must not be to bad......your here huh??



  Seriously though, if the police that is doing security/traffic duty would watch and issue some littering tickets for a few games word would get around and this would stop pronto.  Many universities have trash problems after games but that is one of the worst I have seen.


----------



## tcward (Sep 18, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> looks just like the trailer parks most of their white trash fans live in....



ignored considering the source......go cocks get real!


----------



## tcward (Sep 18, 2009)

riprap said:


> It looks like that at the Alabama and Ga Tech campus when it is cleaned up.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 18, 2009)

Alot of UGA fans have no real ties to the University (Same goes for other schools) so although they are fans they have no true respect for the institutution itself.  

All fanbases have them.  It is a shame because tailgating really started in Athens.  I have not been to game for a few years because of all of the idiots that have started showing up ruining it for everybody else.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Sep 18, 2009)

The fact that it was a night game and the game lasted until almost midnight did not help the situation, I guarontee.  

Time to put a dumpster out there.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2009)

Let me start by saying that I think that nastiness is ridiculous and I personally believe that you should leave a place in better shape than you found it.  If that means picking up a couple of things that you didn't leave, so be it.  Just something that I had drilled into me.

Now having said that, this thread suggests that this is excusively a UGA problem and is somehow indicative of what most UGA fans are like.

I saw this same thing in Tallahassee a few weeks ago.  I've also seen it in Oxford and Knoxville.  That doesn't excuse it but UGA in no way has the market cornered on this.


----------



## BirdNut (Sep 18, 2009)

huntindawg said:


> I was questioning why you put it here because it's not gonna result in anyway in sports talk...it's gonna result in stupid comments like the one above.  Every school has problems with trash on game day.  When you get 120,00 people in a small area and they don't have enough trash cans, their trash will go in bags.  Add in the fact that Athens 'residents' will come through and open the trash bags and dig through the trash cans for aluminum and this is the result.



Those "Athens residents" must be in some type of fury to sling garbage like that looking for a few cans.  They must be rabid.


----------



## tcward (Sep 18, 2009)

Anybody ever seen Jacksonville after the cocktail party?


----------



## kevina (Sep 18, 2009)

tcward said:


> Anybody ever seen Jacksonville after the cocktail party?



And what is the common denominator between the game in Athens and the game down there


----------



## DSGB (Sep 18, 2009)

kevina said:


> And what is the common denominator between the game in Athens and the game down there



At least they didn't throw trash on their own field like Bama fans after the '07 game. 

Saban lectures Tide fans: Try to have some class


----------



## kevina (Sep 18, 2009)

DSGB said:


> At least they didn't throw trash on their own field like Bama fans after the '07 game.
> 
> Saban lectures Tide fans: Try to have some class



They were trying to make those UGA players that were piled up in the corner of the endzone feel at home.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 18, 2009)

Funny thing is that you could trash Ga Techs campus like that and it would still just look like downtown Atlanta.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 18, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Let me start by saying that I think that nastiness is ridiculous and I personally believe that you should leave a place in better shape than you found it.  If that means picking up a couple of things that you didn't leave, so be it.  Just something that I had drilled into me.
> 
> *Now having said that, this thread suggests that this is excusively a UGA problem and is somehow indicative of what most UGA fans are like.*
> 
> I saw this same thing in Tallahassee a few weeks ago.  I've also seen it in Oxford and Knoxville.  That doesn't excuse it but UGA in no way has the market cornered on this.



Wow, we agree on something !!  Well said !!


*Wooooooo PIG Sooie !!!*


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Wow, we agree on something !!  Well said !!
> 
> 
> *Wooooooo PIG Sooie !!!*



Of course Tech doesn't have this problem.  They have 3 or 4 grounds people available for every one of their fans that show up for their games.


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2009)

DSGB said:


> At least they didn't throw trash on their own field like Bama fans after the '07 game.
> 
> Saban lectures Tide fans: Try to have some class



And THEY did what he said and liked it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Wow, we agree on something !!  Well said !!
> 
> 
> *Wooooooo PIG Sooie !!!*



So how did your little stint as an Arkansas cheerleader work out for you there dumpling?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Of course Tech doesn't have this problem.  They have 3 or 4 grounds people available for every one of their fans that show up for their games.



Plus there is that guy who follows Joey around with a shovel and a bucket to keep people from having to step in all his bull crap.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 20, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Plus there is that guy who follows Joey around with a shovel and a buchet to keep people from having to step in all his bull crap.



hey hey... thats Lil' joey to you!


----------

